# Would like to make cherry frosting



## SueBear (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, I'm wondering if I can take a basic buttercream recipe, add some cherry chips to it and come up with a light icing. I have a vanilla cake that I've been wanting to make and was thinking that would be a really nice light frosting since it will be two 9" pans. 

Can anyone possibly help me out? 

Thanks in advance everyone!

Sue


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 20, 2008)

I think, IMHO, that you would just end up with buttercream frosting full of cherry chips. Which, if you made a vanilla buttercream might not be that bad.
but, I think I would go with a basic boiled frosting so you could melt the cherry chips into it and get a cherry frosting that way.
Or, the reverse is to make the cake with the cherry chips in it and just use a vanilla buttercream frosting to top it, or half and half with half the chips in the cake and half of them melted into a boiled frosting.


----------



## SueBear (Jan 20, 2008)

what I was going to do was melt the chips into the buttercream and add them in. I forgot to add that.. my mistake. 

If they can't be melted first then added into the butter cream icing I'll have to do up a different icing all together then which is no problem, I was just curious since that is what I had planned. I appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Jan 20, 2008)

What about the syrup from maraschino cherries?  It's not exactly genuine cherry flavor, but it might be easier to mix into the frosting.


----------



## letscook (Jan 20, 2008)

what about cherry flavoring.  I think you can get it wherever they sell cake decorating and I have seen it in some grociery store.


----------



## Caine (Jan 20, 2008)

Would using real, live, honest-to-goodness cherries be out of the question? I believe they're still available in the supermarket, in California anyway.


----------



## tdejarnette (Jan 20, 2008)

The cherry chips might make a pretty decoration on the buttercream if the melting doesn't work.  I would test a little batch with the melted chips.  Or melt the cherry chips and drizzle on top of the icing you usually make. I hope you tell us how it worked out.


----------

